# where to get meguires wet sanding pads?



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

as title where do i get sum?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

You'll find a sum in a maths lesson, but to answer your question, you can find Meguiar's Unigrit paper at Polished Bliss or most other DW traders.

S


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-accessories/cat_15.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Glossmax have Abralon sanding discs?
Im not 100% sure these can be used by hand though.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes they can, excellent pads, use them sometimes by hand for small tight areas just keep them wet.


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Glossmax have Abralon sanding discs?
> Im not 100% sure these can be used by hand though.


Polished Bliss sell 75mm & 150mm backing plates to use sanding discs by hand iirc.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I really like using the abralon pads by hand. They're quite padded on their own so there isn't as much need for a backing pad as with Meguiars paper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah thats handy to know as I got some peeling laqure and didnt want to do it with the DA...

Anyway, Pritchard, I'm sure I saw you on SWMSC? Your based in Bridgend iirc? 
Glossmax are based in Porthcawl if you didn't know and we sell 150mm Abralon Sanding Discs, think there £1.50 each.


----------

